# Catfishing in BROAD DAYLIGHT?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I was striper fishing the Ohio River, and I watch a guy catch about half a dozen blues ( solid 20lb fish) at around 1:00pm. Is it common to catch blues in the middle of the day at this time of the year? Im thinking about giving them a try this weekendwhen the stripers arent hitting.if I can get some skipjack. Any tips on daytime blues would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, at the place you were at, they have been biting for 2 weeks or so. Cut skipjack, heavy sinker(3-4 oz) so it won't roll & put you into a snag. 6/0 or bigger circlehook.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, Blues hit good during the day in certain areas. There are a couple boys out in Missouri that catch all their flatheads during the day also. But they use a jon boat and drop their baits in the heavy cover.....I prefer blues still, even though katfish change my mind a tad bit...  And where you are fishing for them stripers, the cats stay on the prowl most of the time.... CATKING ...........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Rooster, don't forget, that spot is overloaded with bait. It has to draw them, at least that's my theory.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Catking with all due respect..

Im NOT taking any advise from YOU until you can PROVE that you have at least purchased a fishing license this year (you dont even have to actually fish)!!!!!!!!!!


LOL

Have a Great weekend!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You are blowin my cover.................  ..................


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I have even seen a few blues caught in the daytime Come to think about it most people on this board have got their biggest during the day.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, both them and Flatheads during the daytime, submerged cover, drops and ledges keep on the move as these fish are moving right with the bait.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Please dont tell me Da King has not even purchased a fishing license


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a very ugly rumor that was started by somebody I cannot recall.......  To be honest ??? I'll plead the fifth..........


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

:S "DA KING" thinks because he never catches anything he don't need a license. :S 


Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe Mike hit it right on the nose... I read the state regulations you receive when buying a license (last years) and it had all these length limits, and number of fish limits, and all kinds of talk that DA KING !!! found foreign .. So I figure this must have something to do with people who CATCH fish...  ..... All I can say is when I decide to come out of retirement, you all will hear about it  and it's getting CLOSE .......


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It was getting close last year, I think Da King is dead


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

It's good to here that the catfish are in there. I stopped fishing this area a few years ago when the gar took over. It was just too difficult to watch perfectly good bait get ripped to peices by those nasty long nosed fish. Those striped fish sound awfully tempting though.


----------

